
Show HN: Space Explorer Chat Bot - adzicg
https://github.com/stojanovic/space-explorer-bot
======
bzuck
In the future do you think it's worth using an AIaaS platforms like wit.ai,
LUIS, or API.ai so users can talk to the bot versus selecting a button?

